# Schwarze Tastaturen [Suche]



## AvS (6. Mai 2002)

Ja  tach auch !

Also gibt es schwarze Tastaturen die nicht in einem Bundle aus Maus+Tastatur sind ? Denn ich hab mir grad ne neue Maus gekauft und da bringt mir ein solches Bundle rein gar nichts! 
Kurz gesagt : Wer kennt einen Hardware-Händler der schwarze Tastaturen verkauft ?

AvS


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Mai 2002)

Wenn du mir ne Neue kaufst, kannst du die schwarze Dell (Microsoft) von meiner Schwester haben. Ca 1/8 Jahr alt. Sonst wüsste ich auch nichts. Nur halt die Logitech im Bundle.


----------



## AvS (6. Mai 2002)

*...danke*

Danke für das Angebot aber ich steh nicht so auf Geld per Post verschicken und so ! Trotzdem danke  

AvS


----------



## Freaky (6. Mai 2002)

hi 

ich meine cherry (Cherry 83-6105 Black) hat eine schwarze im programm....
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob wir die noch im programm haben....mal gucken morgen...


bis dann
freaky


----------



## cassiopeia (7. Mai 2002)

es gibt eine von fujitsu-hab ich damals nicht mal 10 € für bezahlt...
das ist model-nr. FPQ-E99AC-14


----------



## Nils Hitze (7. Mai 2002)

*Ich biete :*

0 Euro für eine PS2 Tastatur vom Wertstoffhof
(/me hat inzwischen 7 verschiedene, darunter 
 auch Siemens, Cherry und ähnlich gute Modelle)

5 Euro für schwarzen Autolack
5 Euro für Klarlack

0 Euro für einen großen Karton

1 schönen Nachmittag im Freien

--

Ich gebe zu es ist nicht ganz so professionell
wie einen gekaufte Tastatur, aber für Jeden der
blind schreiben kann bedeutend billiger auf Dauer.

Ausserdem kann man auf die Tastatur hauen, ohne
Gewissensbisse zu bekommen weil sie so teuer war.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Wertstoffhof? Hört sich interessant an...
Was ist das, wo gibts das und was gibts da?

Gruß nuklearflo


----------



## nils11 (8. Mai 2002)

*Re: Ich biete :*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *
> 5 Euro für schwarzen Autolack
> 5 Euro für Klarlack
> ...


...

danke für den tipp. dass geht echt gut. habs mal ausprobiert und bin mit der neuen tastatur voll zufrieden  ;-) .

wer aber nicht ohne tastenbeschriftung tippen kann, sollte sich so eine art weißen filzer kaufen, der normalerweise dazu benutzt wird, um geschriebene sachen weg zu machen. weiß leider nicht, wie das ding heißt (kein tintenkiller). ging bei mir jedenfalls wunderbar.


----------



## AvS (8. Mai 2002)

**

Meine jetzige Tastatur ist ja schon so alt, schlechter kann man damit schon gar nicht mehr tippen! Deswegen suche ich ja eine neue.

Wie sind denn die von Cherry ? Hat jemand eine von dem Hersteller ?

AvS


----------



## nils11 (8. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also cherry-tastaturen sind, soweit ich weiß, eigentlich relativ schlicht und deshalb auch sehr billig. aber die qualität ist trotzdem recht gut. in schwarz gibt es sie übrigens auch.


----------



## vincent vega (9. Mai 2002)

Hi 

 schau ma unter http://www.ibks.de, da gibts ne schwarze ibm, kostet aber 45 €


----------



## nils11 (9. Mai 2002)

*hui...*

hui, 45 € ist aber reichlich teuer. ich glaub, die von cherry kosten nur 10-20 €.


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. Mai 2002)

*Ich biete an : alternate.de*

http://www4.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/ntbc09.html



> Wertstoffhof? Hört sich interessant an...
> Was ist das, wo gibts das und was gibts da?
> 
> Gruß nuklearflo



Gibt es in beinahe jedem größeren Dorf.
Man kann dort die ganzen Sachen wegschmeißen,
die man nicht mehr braucht, die aber zu groß
für den Hausmüll sind. Also Biomüll, Elektronik,
behandeltes Holz, Eisenschrott, etc.

Musst einfach mal bei deiner Gemeinde anrufen.

Pfote

(ich arbeite da und es lohnt sich - 9,13 €/Stunde
 und mehr Hardware als ich tragen kann.)


----------



## nils11 (10. Mai 2002)

*Re: Ich biete an : alternate.de*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *http://www4.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/ntbc09.html
> *


...

so sieht das gelb-schwarze ja ganz lustig aus, aber ich glaub, länger als 2 wochen lang könnte ich da nicht drauf gucken   .


----------



## AvS (13. Mai 2002)

@Kojote : Kann man sich da Sachen kostenlos abholen oder muss man dafür etwas bezahlen denn in meinem Dorf gibt´s sowas auch  

AvS


----------



## nils11 (13. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also bei uns haben die auch sowas ännliches wie nen wertstoffhof, und da kann man alles kostenlos mitnehmen. solange du nicht ne ganze wagenladung mitnimmst...


----------



## Nils Hitze (13. Mai 2002)

*Also ..*

bei den meisten Sachen musst du nichts zahlen.
Musst halt einfach mit den Angestellten reden.

Wenn's um die wertvolleren geht, musst du dich
halt mit dem Chef des Hofes darum prügeln.


----------

